# Fromm Gold puppy food



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Who feeds their Maltese Fromm Gold puppy food? Is it better than blue buffalo? 










<3 Bella & Daisy <3


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I used it for Dewey. I don't know the comparison with BB. I use Fromm adult for all 4 of mine.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I use it for my two, never had any problem with them eating it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think Fromm is one of the best foods out there. I did use fromm gold for Rocky when he was little, until I discovered I could feed him the four star formulas as they are all life stages


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Fromm is a great brand. I feed my puppy the Fromm four star line as it's All Life Stages and has better ingredients than the Puppy Gold.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

That's what we use and Ace loves it.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Khloee is eating this as we speak. When she gets old enough I will be switching her to teh 4 star life stages like many on this forum. I honestly love Fromm and feel good when I give it to Khloee.


----------

